# 65 Koi tot :(



## Redlisch (22. Jan. 2009)

Hi, heute aus der Zeitung ...

Luftlinie 4 Km von mir...

Quelle: Neue Deister Zeitung vom 22. Januar 2009

EDIT: Ist nun auch Online zu lesen: Hier


Und jetzt will ich nichts mehr von Erderwärmung hören ...

Axel


----------



## Christine (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Schade um die Fische. Ich möchte mal anzweifeln, dass nur das Eis schuld ist...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Das stimmt mich sehr, sehr Traurig. 

Ich denke man kann keine Rückschlüsse auf Besatzdichte und Teichgröße machen Elschen.

Aber: Spätestens als der Filter eingefroren war hätte es klingeln müssen. Ein simples Themometer für 1€ hätte Leben retten können.

Ps.: Mein Nachbar hat gestern seinen vierten toten Koi aus dem Wasser geholt und der Teich ist noch fast komplett zugefroren


----------



## Redlisch (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *



blumenelse schrieb:


> Schade um die Fische. Ich möchte mal anzweifeln, dass nur das Eis schuld ist...



Naja, dieser Mensch ist in der Gegend bekannt für seine Koi`s und hat die schon seit sehr langer Zeit. Dieses ist ein Winter mit der längsten Frostperiode seit 24 Jahren bei uns ...
Die Frage die sich stellt ist ja auch: Warum sind die Koi`s an den Rand geschwommen ... In 1,5m wären sie wohl sicherer gewesen.

Hier ist übrigens seine Homepage.

Bei uns ist gottseidank kein Fisch unter der Eisdecke zu erkennen, aber es wird noch Wochen dauern ehe die weg ist, sie ist noch gut 15 dick...

Axel


----------



## matzeed7 (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

ja das ist schon ein harter Schlag!!!

Wenn mal ein Fisch tot im Teich gefunden wird, aber nicht gleich 65......


Ich hatte auch schon mal das Pech, das sich ein junger Koi am Eisrand verklemmt hatte und dann eingefrohr.

ZZ habe ich auch ein wenig bedenken um meine Koi, sie schwimmen sehr unruhig im Teich.  Eine kleine __ Goldschleie schwamm sogar schon an der Wasseroberfläche???


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *



matzeed7 schrieb:


> ZZ habe ich auch ein wenig bedenken um meine Koi, sie schwimmen sehr unruhig im Teich.  Eine kleine __ Goldschleie schwamm sogar schon an der Wasseroberfläche???



Wie ist die Wassertemperatur ? Also auch auf Grund gemessen ?


----------



## wp-3d (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

@ Die Frage die sich stellt ist ja auch: Warum sind die Koi`s an den Rand geschwommen ... In 1,5m wären sie wohl sicherer gewesen.



Hi

keine Wasserbewegung kein Sauerstoffeintrag, am Teichgrund war der Sauerstoff verbraucht so versuchen sie ihn an der Oberfläche zu bekommen.
Durch geschlossene Eisdecke sind sie leider elendig erstickt.

Wassertemperatur 1°C im gesammten Teich hat meinen Fischen nicht geschadet, der Rieselfilter bringt Sauerstoff auch unter zweiwöchige geschlossene Eisdecke.


----------



## Redlisch (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Hiho,



wp-3d schrieb:


> @ Die Frage die sich stellt ist ja auch: Warum sind die Koi`s an den Rand geschwommen ... In 1,5m wären sie wohl sicherer gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja... bei -17°C rieselt nix mehr ...
Er hat ja auch nachdem sein Filter gefroren war den Teich belüftet, wie es im Bericht steht.
Daher denke ich nicht das sie erstickt sind...

Zitat NDZ:


> _Er hatte zunächst darauf vertraut, dass seine neu installierte Filteranlage das Wasser in Bewegung hält. Als die Anlage bei tiefen Minustemperaturen einfror, belüftete er das Teichwasser durch eine andere Anlage - doch vergeblich_




Axel, der seine Koi`s und die anderen Bewohner seit dem Kälteeinbruch nicht mehr gesehen hat ...


----------



## rainthanner (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Hallo,



wp-3d schrieb:


> Durch geschlossene Eisdecke sind sie leider elendig erstickt.


sehe ich auch so und bezeichne ich als klares Selbstverschulden.  



> Wassertemperatur 1°C im gesammten Teich hat meinen Fischen nicht geschadet,


Grundsätzlich: Gut konditionierte Fischlein können das schon mal wegstecken. 

So ganz wollte ich den Satz aber jetzt doch nicht stehen lassen und pauschalisieren sollte man derartige Temperaturhämmer auch nicht, weil: 
Winterschäden an Kiemenlamellen eigentlich erst zum Problem werden, wenn die Wassertemperatur im Frühjahr schneller in sauerstoffarme Bereiche gerät, als sich die Lamellen sich von den Schädigungen regenerieren können. 

Darum auch stets im Frühjahr die geschwächten und anfälligen Fischlein. 



So traurig wie der Vorfall ist, aber lustig finde ich den Bericht und die _100000 Euro-Koi_. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## wp-3d (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *



Redlisch schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Axel

bei 26 Km Entfernung sah es bei uns nicht anders aus, da wir ca. 100 m höher liegen, halten sich die Temperaturen auch länger im niederen Bereich.
Jetzt im Moment schneit es, der Filter rieselt schon 9 Jahre ohne Probleme.

Es steht nichts geschrieben vom Zeitraum des Filterausfalls bis zur Belüftung.

Ich denke, der Filter ist in der Nacht eingefroren, bis er nachträglich belüftete, waren die Koi schon erstickt.

Niedrige Temperaturen waren bei der Teichtiefe nicht der Grund sonst wären sie am Boden geblieben, mein Teich hat max. nur 1m.


----------



## Annett (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Hallo Rainer,

ich hatte solche Äußerungen, glaube ich jedenfalls, schon mal irgendwo von Dir gelesen und hätte dazu drei Fragen in einer. 


Ab welchen Temperaturen kommt es zu diesen Kiemenschäden, 
was genau passiert da und
verheilt das wirklich wieder komplett, wenn genug Zeit dafür ist (bevor der Fisch im wärmeren Wasser an zu wenig O2 erstickt)?


Ich habe schon in den letzten Tagen immer mal darüber nachgedacht, als die Temperaturen so extrem absackten....


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Guten Abend, 

sicher sind die Temperaturen mit ein Grund, aber meist muss noch ein zweiter dazu kommen fuer so ein Drama. Bei 65 toten Koi liegt wohl Überbesatz auf der Hand. 
Wer so viel Koi in einem künstlichen Teich hält programmiert den SuperGau vor. Und das der Teich überbesetzt ist, ist ja sogar auf der Homepage des Besitzers nachzulesen. 

Überbesatz, langer Frost, unzureichende (weil eingefrorene) Technik. Kommt leider eins zum anderen. 
Ich wünsch es keinem. Aber der Besitzer zieht ja schon die richtigen Konsequenzen: 
- Heizung einbauen und Teich vergrößern. 

Auch wenn der Winter hart war halte ich es allerdings nach wie vor für recht dekadent im Angesicht von begrenzten Resourcen und Klimaerwärmung Teiche zu beheizen, aber derlei Dekadenzen gibts auch an anderen Stellen und ich will damit keinen verurteilen. Aber drüber nachdenken kann man ja mal ob Terrassen und Teichheizer wirklich sein müssen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## rainthanner (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *



Annett schrieb:


> Ab welchen Temperaturen kommt es zu diesen Kiemenschäden, was genau passiert da und


Ich meine, es hat was mit der Kristallisation des Wassers zu tun. 
Die Fische versterben mit unterdurchbluteten, hellrosanen, fast weißen Kiemen. 
Schon bei 40-facher, mikroskopischer Vergrößerung kann man den Vergleich zur gesunden Kiemenlamelle erkennen. 



Annett schrieb:


> verheilt das wirklich wieder komplett, wenn genug Zeit dafür ist (bevor der Fisch im wärmeren Wasser an zu wenig O2 erstickt)?


Anscheinend zumindest ausreichend. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Danke Dir Rainer.

Sowas in der Art hatte ich bereits vermutet.


----------



## axel (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Hallo 

Ich hab mir die Videos auch mal angesehen . Er hat große Flachwasserbereiche im Teich . Vielleicht sind die Kois da reingeschwommen und stecken geblieben . Wer weiß . 
Ich find jedenfalls auch Schade um die Fische 

Lg
axel


----------



## sister_in_act (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Was mich interessieren würde wäre das Teichvolumen im Verhältnis der Anzahl und Größe der Fische.
Und falls jemand weiß welche Filteranlage läuft.

lb Grüße
ulla


----------



## alexander1 (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Die Website habe ich immer sommer schon mal besucht.
Bei mir ist auch einer Eingeganen ein Kohaku 55cm.
Aber der war mit Blutsaugern übersät..


----------



## koidst49 (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

hi all,

die überschrift für diesen zeitungsartikel müßte eigentlich lauten:

TEICHBESITZER BRINGT 65 KOI IM WERT VON CA. 100 000 € UM UND MACHT EINEN NEUANFANG.


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Um so öfter ich in den Thread schaue um so mehr kommen mir zweifel am Wert.

Ich bin wirklich nicht der absolute Koi Kenner, aber um so öfter ich den Artikel gelesen habe und mir die Videos auf der Homepage angeschaut habe, frage ich mich, ob man für die auf den Videos gezeigten Koi im Schnitt wirklich einen Preis von 1538 (!) Euro pro Stück erzielen werden. 
Auch wenn auf den Fotos einige sehr schöne Exemplare zu sehen sind, die vielleicht so viel Wert sind, so sind nach meiner Einschätzung doch auch eine Menge ganz "normaler" Euro Koi zu sehen. 
Selbst wenn man diesen Preis als Wiederbeschaffungswert ansieht erscheint mir das viel zu hoch gegriffen. 
Diejenigen, die aus was für Gründen auch immer Koi privat verkaufen mussten haben vermutlich im Schnitt weit geringere Preise erzielt. 

Oder liege ich da ganz falsch mit meiner Einschätzung. Koi Profis vor !


----------



## koidst49 (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

HI WUZZEL,

nein


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Also ich habe auf den Videos auch nicht gerade Tategois gesehen. Aber man hängt halt an den Tieren.
Aber er sagte ja auch das es nicht der Wert ist, weil sie ja alle vor Jahren gekauft wurden.


----------



## Dodi (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Nabend!

Der Preis scheint mir auch etwas zu hoch gegriffen - in Zeitungen wird auch oft mal übertrieben, um das ganze spektakulärer zu machen.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist das ein schmerzlicher Verlust, man hängt doch sehr an den Tieren, wenn man sie lange pflegt und sie handzahm sind.


----------



## Redlisch (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Es ging mir bei dem Artikel eher nicht um den Wert der Kois, sondern wie schnell es gehen kann das man sie nach all den Jahren verliert ...

Axel


----------



## rainthanner (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *



Redlisch schrieb:


> ....wie schnell es gehen kann das man sie nach all den Jahren verliert ...
> 
> Axel


 

das ist wohl wahr.


----------



## Conny (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Hallo,

wir haben unsere 4 Koi auch verloren. Sie waren ca. 20cm lang und als "Selektierte" billig! Wir hätten sie zwar nur noch 1 oder 2 Jahren halten können, aber wir trauern alle sehr um sie.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Auch durch den Frost verloren Conny ?
Tut mir sehr leid


----------



## Conny (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Hallo,

ich denke, das war der Grund. Aber direkt nachdem der Schnee weg war, habe ich alle noch durch die Eisdecke lebend gesehen  Ich denke die eigentliche Ursache war, wie schon irgendwo geschrieben, ersticken. Die relativ kleinen Goldfische, __ Schnecken und Libellenlarven sind noch am Leben. Nach den Koi sind auch 4 große __ Frösche gestorben. Sie saßen irgendwann an ihren üblichen Plätzen unter Wasser und bekamen milchige Augen. Ich werde weiter recherchieren, wie im Winter der Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser gehalten werden kann. Die Unterwasserpflanzen sehen schon wieder fit aus. Faulgase kann ich bei uns ausshließen. Der Teich war nie ganz zu gefroren und es gibt keine nenneswerten Ablagerungen von Laub.


----------



## Dodi (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Och Conny,

das ist ja echt traurig! 

War denn Dein Teich komplett zugefroren, so dass das Sterben mit Erstickungstod zu erklären wäre? Dieser Winter war bisher aber auch wirklich heftig.

Tut mir wirklich leid für Dich und die Fische!

Wirst Du Dir denn wieder Koi einsetzen oder es lieber bleiben lassen?

P.S.: Ich hab diesen Thread nun mal in die Koi-Ecke verschoben, da dieses traurige Thema nicht wirklich zum Plaudern einlädt...

Edit: Zur ersten Frage gab's schon eine Antwort...


----------



## Conny (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Solange wir nichts Genaueres wissen, gibt es keine neuen Tiere egal welcher Art! Ich trauere nämlich auch um die __ Frösche und mache mir Gedanken über die Krebse, die ja auch schon größer sind.
Meine Theorie geht dahin, dass es halt die größten Tiere im Teich erwischt hat, weil sie den meisten Sauerstoff brauchen und vll nicht so flexibel sind. 
Die Frösche waren in einer Haltung, als wollten sie wie im Sommer nach oben. Aber der Teichrand war schon frei. Rund um die Pflanzenreste war das Eis sehr früh weg. Sie hätten sogar schon raus gekonnnt.
Die Unterwasserpflanzen sind schon wieder grün und knackig. Sie arbeiten. :crazy
Ich werde mich mal mit Sauerstoff-Messung beschäftigen.


----------



## nico1985 (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Hi, in der zeitung stand das der teich um die 1,5m tief sein soll, ich war im Sommer da und der teich ist bestimmt keine 1,5m tief eher um 1m rum:__ nase! Meiner meinung ist das einer der eigentlich keine ahnung hat und sich nur Experten ins haus hohlt. Aber ich kann mich auch irren! gruß nico


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *



nico1985 schrieb:


> und sich nur Experten ins haus hohlt



Aber spätestens die hätten erkennen müssen das es auf dauer nicht gut gehen kann


----------



## Luna-ch (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Hallo

Das tut mir ehrlich leid um die Tiere, aber ich denke da
sind noch andere "Zustände" schuld.
Vor 2 Jahren ist mir mein gepumpter Centervortex über Nacht
auch eingefroren, er läuft den ganzen Winter durch.
Meine Hunde trinken immer am Teich ,ein Loch
ist immer offen.
Am Morgen stand einer der Hunde am Teich und ich dachte, komisch
warum trinkt der nicht. Ging raus, da ich ein ungutes Gefühl hatte.
Durch das Loch konnte ich hineinsehen es war unten nur noch eine
kleine Pfütze, die Fische zappelten teilweise fast im Trocknenheul
Sofort holte ich einen Schlauch u.füllte wieder Wasser auf.
Beim Einfüllen hörte ich ein komisches knackendes Geräusch,
die Eisdecke bekam Risse und fiel nach unten.
Es wurde mir fast schlecht. Durch das einfliessende Wasser
trieben dann die Eisschollen wieder nach oben und ich konnte sie
ablesen.
Es ist kein einziger Koi verendet 

Warscheinlich passierte es kurz vorher, beim Centervortex ist auf
der Seite alles Wasser in den Garten gelaufen, der Zulauf in den Teich
war ZUGEFROREN.

Zum Glück habe ich sofort reagiert und natürlich
herzlichen Dank an meinen Hund 

Heute bin ich schlauer, alles ist besser isoliert und die Pumpe
wird im Winter viel weiter oben angebracht, das passiert mir
nicht noch einmal !!!

Gruss
Conny


----------



## Emma (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Hallo Forum,

ich bin wieder neu hier. Nachdem ich mich gaaaanz lange nicht "zu Wort gemeldet" hatte und durch den Umzug des Forums, ist wohl mein alter Account gelöscht.

Auch in unserem Teich fand der absolute Alptraum statt. 7 von unseren 9 Koi (zwischen 20 bis 45 cm) haben diesen Winter nicht überlebt. Wir verwenden einen Eisfreihalter mit Pumpe, was in den letzten 8 Jahren auch immer funktioniert hat. Mitte Januar, als kurz Tauwetter einsetzte und das Eis klar wurde, wurde auch der Alptraum sichtbar. Seit Montag ist nun endlich der Teich komplett eisfrei und wir konnten die letzten beiden Koi rausholen.

In den letzten Wochen habe ich das Forum regelrecht durchforstet. Je mehr ich lese, desto unsicherer werde ich, wie man seinen Teich am besten "wintersicher" macht.

Viele Grüße 
__ Iris


----------



## Annett (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: 65 Koi tot *

Hallo __ Iris,

das mit Deinen toten Koi tut mir wirklich leid. 
Es ist dieses Jahr vielerorts so schlimm. 

Ich hoffe immer noch, dass in meinem alten Teich alles ok ist. :beeten

Man kann ohne Kenntnisse des Teiches und des Klimas leider einfach keine allgemeinen Regeln aufstellen. Das Wetter ist an der Küste nun mal milder, als in den Höhenlagen der Alpen oder im Osten Deutschlands (scherzhaft auch mal "Sibirien" genannt).
Und jeder Teich hat eine andere Tiefe/Volumen/Oberfläche/Technik/Besatz. 


Bezüglich Deines alten Accounts.
Wie hieß er denn? Wenn hier jemand etwas geschrieben hat, dann wird er nicht gelöscht. Oder meinst Du noch das alte "teichforum.info", weil Du was von Umzug geschrieben hast? 
Melde Dich bitte deswegen mal per PN bei mir, damit wir das gemeinsam aufklären können.


----------

